# Does any cordless woodworking router exists ?



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Just like cordless drill machine or sonicrafter , does any woodworking router exist in market ?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Porter Cable makes one........Or atleast used to.

Havent seen it in a while.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Sears made a 19.2 Volt cordless laminate trimmer. it was adertised real big for a short while then kind of dissappeared. You can still order them though. I believe Ryobi made a smaller one for a while.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe Ryobi still makes and sells an 18V cordless trim router, part of their One+ setup... I wouldn't expect much out of a cordless though...


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I just can't imagine the battery lasting long enough to fool with the cordless ones.


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> I just can't imagine the battery lasting long enough to full with the cordless ones.


Truly agree with you but some times manufactures or vendors:euro: truly stuns their customers by launching a very handy but unbelievable product.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Martin Roy said:


> Truly agree with you but some times manufactures or vendors:euro: truly stuns their customers by launching a very handy but unbelievable product.


 
I'd be the first one to buy one if they figure it out. 


Every cordless tool I have drastically looses charge when put under any type of load. Cordless drill, saws, buffer, etc. So, I would imagine a cordless router would simply drain after a short length of routing. I would imagine, you would have to make such small passes or route such subtle profiles that the router wouldn't be as handy as the cordless aspect would make it. 

But I am all for innovation, I wish all my hand tools were cordless.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's see if I can do this backwards...

A Porter Cable Laminate trimmer needs 5.6 Amperes at 115 volts or approximately 630 Watts. It is rated at 1 HP (s/b 746 Watts so that's close.) The number of Watts is a good indication of work performed by the router.

Now running that same router at 18 Volts on a battery would require over 30 Amperes. (600 Watts divided by 18 Volts) Or 25 Amperes from a 24 Volt battery.

While it is theoretically possible to run a router on a battery, the size of the battery would make it very impractical.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Cordless tools have their purpose, I have a couple drills and 3-1/2" circs. When sidwalling up a cheek the 3-1/2" circs can't be beat for cutting. for drilling holes in wood or metal my corded drills win hands down but when I'm screwing down decking or any other finish face product where thread stripping a hole can't be tolerated or depth is important the clutched cordless drills win.

I'd be hard pressed to trust let alone want a cordless router


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would have to agree that it is impractical to have a cordless router. Batteries just can't stand up to the load a router demands. They have gotten closer over the years but I just don't think they are there yet.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I would have to agree that it is impractical to have a cordless router. Batteries just can't stand up to the load a router demands. They have gotten closer over the years but I just don't think they are there yet.


When the batteries do get that good, there will be a bunch of auto manufacturers beating a path to the battery maker's door! :smile:


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

May be the more improvement in lithium ion batteries or some other technology will make it possible to store lot amount of voltage hence a cordless router.


----------



## ariip (Feb 10, 2017)

I have the porter cable 19.2 router which is a great tool as was their whole 19.2 line. It uses the same bases as their corded routers and as most of the 19.2 line, used the same bodies and design as the corded counterparts This was very smart practice. It is powerful, well built, and full featured and just like their corded units. I have a plunge base on it.


----------

